# Be aware of Homestar Property Solutions



## philly apple (Feb 24, 2015)

Do Not Hire any employees from Homestar Property Solutions Inc. 

Because they all lied and misled local vendor like myself.
Homestar Property Solutions Inc owes me $3,625.00 from all the work that i have done from January 2014 to March 2014, and Homestar Property Solutions is not paying me because they claim that their client (which is VRM) did not pay them.

The situation is the following: Homestar Property Solutions is property preservation company that takes work from lenders and service companies on pre-foreclosed and foreclosed properties and Homestar Property Solutions passes those work(s) to local vendors (like myself) to complete the lenders work task(s). The requests of the lenders and/or service companies will be many things, like lock changes, lawn maintenance, clean-outs, maid services, boarding, general maintenance items, and other tasks. so Homestar Property Solutions agrees with the local vendor to pay the local vendor when the job is completed, however Homestar Property Solutions has abused this concept and told me that they are not going to pay me because Homestar Property Solutions client (which in this case is VRM) has not paid Homestar Property Solutions, hence Homestar Property Solutions is going to pay me. 

The issues are, me (the local vendor) didn't go with agreement with VRM, so my payment come through Homestar Property Solutions, and it should not be depended of VRM paying Homestar Property Solutions, and the other major issue is I contacted VRM and VRM confirmed that VRM paid Homestar Property Solutions in full on all the tasks that VRM gave to Homestar Property Solutions. so Homestar Property Solutions is misleading me and many other local vendors in other areas with the same misleading information that VRM has not paid them.

The individuals at Homestar Property Solutions who are misleading me are:
Paul Belcer Located: Galeria Tower I, 13355 Noel Rd., Suite 510, Dallas, TX 75240
Alex Redmann 
Micheal Breese: CEO of Homestar Property Solutions

former employees:
Dave Christlieb Located: 7351 KIRKWOOD LN N STE 130, MAPLE GROVE, MN 55369-5219
Cayla Gillispie
Patrick Nicholson

Homestar Property solutions Inc are terrible in responding to phone calls and emails. every time i call 99% of the time it will to voice mail directly, and i left soooo many voice mails. they hardly respond back to emails, it seems that they are hiding and they don't want to deal with vendors.

I am mentioning Homestar Property solutions Inc current employee names and former employees names because they all had knowledge that Homestar Property solutions Inc was giving work with the knowledge that Homestar Property solutions Inc was not going to pay the vendors like myself. And the other reason i am mentioning these names is because when those employees go to another company to find work, their names will show up as un-trusted and un-ethical individuals which mislead hard working vendors like myself, and they have lied from the beginning to all vendors. so, when these and all employees of Homestar Property solutions Inc apply for work, you have to know that these employees are unethical and not trusted employees. 

It is not fair for me to wait for however long to get paid by Homestar Property solutions Inc. 
it is unethical for any individual to be treated like this: i did my work which i was hire by Homestar Property solutions Inc, i finished my work that Homestar Property solutions Inc hired me for, and i should get paid by Homestar Property solutions Inc. my agreement was with Homestar Property solutions Inc and not with VRM, hence i should get paid by Homestar Property solutions Inc.

To summarize: work orders came from VRM subbed those work orders to Homestar Property solutions Inc, and Homestar Property solutions Inc passed (or subbed) those work orders to me (or local vendors), and i finished those work orders, and I should get paid by Homestar Property solutions Inc because Homestar Property solutions Inc hired me directly. my payments should not be held back if VRM paid/or not paid to Homestar Property solutions Inc (even though VRM paid Homestar Property solutions Inc in full). in the past my payments came from Homestar Property solutions Inc and not from VRM. 
If the situation was reversed, Homestar Property solutions Inc would have taken me to court. Homestar Property solutions Inc purposely lied to me, they messed with my livelihood, and they should be aware that is not a fair way to treat another hard working human being. 

So, be aware of this Homestar Property solutions Inc and the employees that i mentioned (and all their employees) they will take down your company with their unethical practices and their reputation.

*PAUL BELCER*
VP OF VENDOR MANAGEMENT 763-688-3892
EMAIL: [email protected]

*HOMESTAR PROPERTY SOLUTIONS*
Galeria Tower I, 13355 Noel Rd., Suite 510, Dallas, TX 75240
Alex Redmann <[email protected]>


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

You can't make a living working direct for VRM how on earth did you think you were going to make it subbing from a company that took 40%?

How does the contract you signed read? Did you agree to pay as paid terms?

Did you research Homestar prior to signing up with them?


----------



## idaho (Oct 20, 2012)

if they had no intent to pay you isn't this some sort of fraud and illegal activity ? How do I read about so many companies doing this and not one about someone getting sued or jailed?


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

idaho said:


> if they had no intent to pay you isn't this some sort of fraud and illegal activity ? How do I read about so many companies doing this and not one about someone getting sued or jailed?


I HATE order mills worse than any one on here. The question I have is what did you sign? Are you a victim or did you put yourself in this situations? How long has it been since you performed the work? Are you aware that typically in this business 45-60 day pay is not out of the norm? 

Was the work in question completed correctly and submitted in a timely manner?

I know Homestar sucks and I know first hand that VRM is one of the WORST companies out there. I'm inclined to side with the OP here but I do have a few questions.


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> Did you research Homestar prior to signing up with them?


 This is really unfortunate. Homestar is getting close to the amount of threads on here as Safeguard. Too many people sign up for any and every Craigslist ad looking for P&P riches.

What's even worse, I'd bet a case of beer that at least one person took the contact information in the OP and has contacted them trying to pick up work :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

BRADSConst said:


> This is really unfortunate. Homestar is getting close to the amount of threads on here as Safeguard. Too many people sign up for any and every Craigslist ad looking for P&P riches.
> 
> What's even worse, I'd bet a case of beer that at least one person took the contact information in the OP and has contacted them trying to pick up work :icon_rolleyes:


I have been in threads where a national or regional is getting bashed and someone will invariably PM me looking for contact info.


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Sue them. Take VRM AND HOMESTAR to small claims. VRM will file to be excused and will provide documentation that they paid which will force judge to rule in your favor against Homestead. Then do your judgement and call the Sherriff in Homesteads County and back your truck up to front door and start confiscating. 

You guys remember that video where the fella went to the bank? Someone posted but I couldn't find.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

Wannabe said:


> Sue them. Take VRM AND HOMESTAR to small claims. VRM will file to be excused and will provide documentation that they paid which will force judge to rule in your favor against Homestead. Then do your judgement and call the Sherriff in Homesteads County and back your truck up to front door and start confiscating.
> 
> You guys remember that video where the fella went to the bank? Someone posted but I couldn't find.



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XXdZ94rctTA


----------



## All Island Handy (Dec 12, 2012)

Wannabe said:


> Sue them. Take VRM AND HOMESTAR to small claims. VRM will file to be excused and will provide documentation that they paid which will force judge to rule in your favor against Homestead. Then do your judgement and call the Sherriff in Homesteads County and back your truck up to front door and start confiscating.
> 
> You guys remember that video where the fella went to the bank? Someone posted but I couldn't find.


I would like to see that video.....:whistling2:

there it is thanks MTMTNMAN.....


----------



## DMC6317 (Mar 25, 2015)

Hello all-
I was very much compelled to respond to this thread therefore I will. To the OP I am most certain we have spoken before as I am a former HS employee and one of those who you called out directly on this thread (it shouldn't hard to figure out who I am). I will begin by saying that my anger and frustration with HS was equal if not greater than most vendors. 
I had only worked for HS for less than 18 months. I was blind to much of what was happening for the first 4 months. It wasn't until folks like yourself would call in looking for answers regarding payments that I realized there was a problem. As any good, honest person would do I went to my manager (Alex R.) for support. He would then either have a response for me to relay back to the caller or have me refer them to accounting or email the accounting support inbox - you know the routine. I was always one to answer my calls and respond back to emails and voicemails. I was looked upon by many vendors like yourself as the go to person to help them out of there bind and possibly assist in driving the payment requests up the management chain. I want you to know I did just that *everytime* I was asked by you folks. Once the responses I would give the vendors would not come true such as payment timelines I referred those back to Alex who in most cases did nothing. At one point I told Alex that I will NOT continue to give out messages to vendors only for them to look at me as a liar. I was very abrasive to anything Alex and HS wanted from me. They sensed it and terminated me mid summer last year. As I walked out the door that day I was the happiest I had been in MONTHS. Afterwards I still went to bat for the unpaid vendors in various ways. I still speak with a few vendors out there but not for business purposes as I no longer am anywhere near this industry and will never be again. Those folks (vendors) I still speak with have my utmost respect for and they respect and trust me as well. I currently work for a world wide and highly recognized company. There is an article regarding HS and the goings on within the business that was published last fall. Please read the story within this link in its entirety.
http://foreclosurepedia.org/homestar-property-solutions-the-true-story-unfolds/ 

To those who of you that were affected by HS - I extend my most sincere apologies to. I had no power or control of the practices of HS. I used what little power I had *IN YOUR FAVOR. *I only hoped that the fruit of my efforts were greater. 
I personally take great pride in my honesty and integrity within all the jobs I have ever held. 
Have a great day and please feel free to respond if you wish.


----------



## JenkinsHB (Apr 11, 2012)

If I show up at their front door in Maple Grove, do you think there's a better chance of them paying me?


----------



## DMC6317 (Mar 25, 2015)

JenkinsHB said:


> If I show up at their front door in Maple Grove, do you think there's a better chance of them paying me?


 I believe I know who you are - are you based out of or near River Falls WI?

My suggestion to you would be to lien properties where possible - do not negotiate anything less than what you are owed. One vendor (local) did in fact threaten media coverage along with the MN attorney general and did in fact get some results.


----------



## DMC6317 (Mar 25, 2015)

They are no longer located in Maple Grove. They moved to Brooklyn Park, MN


----------



## JenkinsHB (Apr 11, 2012)

Awesome. Only a 45 minute Drive.


----------



## DMC6317 (Mar 25, 2015)

*Correction*



JenkinsHB said:


> Awesome. Only a 45 minute Drive.


 6160 Summit Dr N STE 345, *Brooklyn Center*, MN 55430

The MN office has very few employees left. Last count I heard was maybe 12 people total.


----------



## Ear26LSR (Nov 12, 2015)

I know HOMESTAR is old news ...I wanted to see if anyone has gotten paid Im owed over $41,000 I have a awarded Judgement from 2017 but still not paid anything. I Believe This is theft of services. I had and followed contract to a "T" I was offered a settlement agreement in August of 2015 of $35,000 I figured I would take the 35,000 cut my losses the actual amount owed was $53,000 I have a signed by Michael Breese settlement agreement to be paid 8/7/2015 $35k. I forked out more money to a MN attorney to get a Judgment still cost $5k Michael Breeze never showed up I obviously one because I have a settlement agreement that was breached and right in their statement it says that if anyone preaches that they pay the attorney fees and everything else but in my research in the last 2 years mr. Breeze is doing very well I believe he's taking the money that he's gotten from HomeStar Field Services being paid by companies and HomeStar LLC and started his own new companies at least five that I know of pinpoint properties in Minnesota which if you look on the rip off report he already got new people claiming the same stuff the rest of us old people are doing with this company. He's flipping houses in Minnesota and making a lot of money he loses a realtor from Remax I believe I'm going to post these pictures when I work for Homestar doing rental rehabs in Florida 8 properties totaling $53,000 per the work orders! I mainly dealt with Jeff does anyone know if Jeff still works for the scumbag? I also have a list of assets for both of the company's HomeStar and HomeStar Field Services and of course neither company owns anything I have to say mr. Mr. Freeze a pretty smart crook should be in prison. But they have flipped and they have acted houses for sale in Minnesota he's making money so if anybody wants to or knows how to get paid I would love to help I will even give a generous percentage of my money to anyone who wants to help me get my money for or foreclosed on this got anything I could do to make his life miserable like my life has been since not being paid from Mr Breeze. I read on here on the 2015 post about a man named Paul Belcer I'm wondering if he's there still be cuz I was onboarded Alex Reddmen who then suddenly vanished and I dealt with Jeff and a few others but I've never heard of this Paul person if he is still there at that company please let me know. I obtained this asset search which also shows all the Judgment against these companies 0 of them are paid I find it hard to believe that no one can get paid and this man can keep just breaking the law by not paying people that their services I live in Florida isn't that over the state lines is not a federal crime I don't know. My next step is contacting the national media I don't know about everyone else but I want my money if you want it put our heads together and maybe figure out how to get to this guy you can email me but we all work hard for our money and we all deserve to be paid! Thanks for listening I am attempting to add my documents not sure how to "drag and drop" on this phone


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Well the chance of collecting from the scumbag is ZERO unless you sick a “street collector “on him.... When I had an office in MN we had to be bonded—if you find out where the bond was written you can file the Judgement against the bond.


----------



## cpropertysolutions (Nov 29, 2017)

Thankfully I was only burned for around 7k. I tried all that I thought might work but came up with $0.0


----------



## philly apple (Feb 24, 2015)

sorry u had the experience. the only way i got paid about 60% i believe, was most of the properties was coming from vrm, and vrm was getting from VA. researched who was the head of VA, and i sent him an email and i CCed everyone at HS, and everyone that i had contact with VRM, and kept on calling the head of VA multiple times, and eventually i received an email response from VA. but i forgot who paid me either VA or VRM on behalf of VA ( i forgot that part), but no one from HS responded. 


when i first with hs, 2 yrs prior to the nonpayment event, everything was great, payment was good, but at the end of 2014 i started noticing a trend right away which it did not make me feel comfortable, so i stopped taking orders till they pay me, so my losses was not that great, but it was still a big hit regardless of what money it was.


so, to answer your question, i do not know who was the original bank/mortgage servicer/client that initiated the work orders for u, if u can find that out then u can go to them directly and roll the dice and see what happens.


but, i do not know how to report HS to the feds or MN state about HS criminal premeditated intentional activities??? i wish someone can guide us with that, and hold everyone accountable at HS, including the doorman.


----------

